# Albino/Jungle Boa ???



## siamesealmeida (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry if this thread already exists....

I just picked up a lovely little Kahl Albino Boa and I was told that he is 'possibly' jungle too. 

Since I am totally new to the whole genetics/morphs thing I have no idea what this means. Is he het for jungle or is the mutation "technically" already visible? or am I totally off track? If someone could explain to me exactly what he is (genetically speaking) I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Jungle is a co-dom mutation. Some are quite low expression meaning it is hard to tell if they are a jungle or not, being albino can also hide some of the jungle traits. Do you know what the parents to yours are?
If you post a pic up people will be able to give you their opinions on whether it is a jungle or not but unless it obviously is the only way you will know for sure is through breeding


----------



## siamesealmeida (Dec 12, 2006)

I'll put a photo of him up in a bit, he's a bit young for breeding but we'll see in the future. I never saw the parents.

so am I right in thinking that the the jungle trait will be visible (to some extent) in all offsprings he would produce? if it is present I mean...


----------



## siamesealmeida (Dec 12, 2006)

here, he is. Sorry it's not such a good photo but it's taken with my phone and he's also just eaten so I didn't want to bother him too much or handle him.










I'll try to get some better ones in a couple of days.


----------



## siamesealmeida (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Im still trying to get to grips with jungle definitions, looking at the saddles it looks normal. but you can get a high expression looking jungle thats not because the colour is wrong. so as an albino has no colour as such i honestly have no idea there. there are a few people on here that could answer this for you, might be better posting in the snake section rather than genetics :2thumb:

also see if you can get some better clearer pics


----------

